# SSDs x2 or Headphones Amplifier and Headphones



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 20, 2011)

booboo.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 20, 2011)

I would get both 

But if you insist then I am tipping towards the H+A

But knowing you already have a HD 558, I think its time for SSD


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 21, 2011)

Your comment didnt help, but only made it worse


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 21, 2011)

Get SSD


----------



## Sarath (Oct 21, 2011)

haha ok. Get SSD. Short and sweet. You aural experience is already quite good/


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 21, 2011)

Without any second thought, SSD.


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Voted for SSDs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol my headphones are not portable, and m iPod has difficulty driving my phones


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

As long as you are not outlining the necessity/urgency of purchase required, I guess most people will vote for SSD.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 21, 2011)

nothing is urgent lol.


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Then get both.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 21, 2011)

I dont have enough money for both


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Then get your priority right. From what you have said, it looks like Headphones+Amp is the priority right now, SSDs can wait.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 21, 2011)

had this not happened I would have.


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Is this true? Some benchmarks would have been helpful.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 21, 2011)

I trust that guy. he's a good friend o' mine.

he has posted a screenie later in the thread. his SSDs are choked by SATA II even.


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

hmmm... suddenly I am also feeling an urge to get a pair of 40/60 gigs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 21, 2011)

see what I mean?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 22, 2011)

Get the headphone, how about the HD595? The prices of SSD will fall down eventually.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2011)

He already has a HD558. BTW why another pair of cans?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 22, 2011)

The pro700mk2 is the most bassy headphones in the planet.

The 595s are ancient and have a poor soundstage.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 22, 2011)

I do not know how this poll is going to help. Its a question based on your personal preference/ interest. I will say SSD x2 because I wouldn't need the other stuff. Depends on your needs and preference. How hard can it be to prioritise your upgrade requirements?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2011)

Why not get an amp and a SSD. Wait till you get bored of the 558 and then get the proxxx


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 22, 2011)

Voted for SSD. I really think 1 SSD should be enough


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2011)

No. 1 SSD is not enough. Its double or nothing. Look at the link I posted.

The problem is that I have no priorities at the moment. If I spend on one thing, I wont be able to spend on the other for at LONG time!

Looks like SSD wins.

looks like SSD wins.


----------



## Skud (Oct 23, 2011)

Repeating: go with the SSDs. And do post the results of your "experiment" with benchmarks are all. Really keen to know more about it.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 23, 2011)

Okies with SSD. Can you link me the headphones meanwhile @sale


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2011)

Sarath, here you go:

Amazon.com: Audio-Technica ATH-PRO700MK2 Professional DJ Monitor Headphones: Electronics

Can anyone tell me a good SATA III RAID card that wont bottleneck two SSDs?

I ordered two of these: Amazon.com: OCZ 120 GB Vertex 3 SATA III 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive MAX IOPS 6.0 Gb-s VTX3MI-25SAT3-120G: Electronics


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2011)

Pre Order ZO2 and a good Headphone (ATH-M50)/IEM(RE262 or Brainwavz B2)
digiZoid | ZO 2 personal hi-fi experience | Pre-orders

/late


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2011)

Faun, too late.


----------



## Skud (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats. Decision taken pretty quickly.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2011)

lol it was a long period of agony!!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 23, 2011)

> Can anyone tell me a good SATA III RAID card that wont bottleneck two SSDs?



So, it won't.
There you go: Vantec 4+1 SATA II 300 and PATA PCI-E Combo Host Card with RAID
Or, 
Syba Combo SATA III (6.0Gbps) + IDE Ports (2+1) PCI-Express RAID 0, 1 Card

This one was posted somewhere: SuperMicro AOC-USAS2-L8i



Extreme Gamer said:


> lol it was a long period of agony!!!!



You ordered them from amazon. One question: generally how many days it takes for being shipped to India?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2011)

what do you mean by it wont?

at amazon, 5 days for priority shipping, which i use with expensive orders. and upto 15 days on expedited shipping.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry, edited my post. And thanks for the info on amazon.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2011)

Those cards are worse than SATA 3.

PCIE 2.0 manages 2.5Gb/s=312.5MB/s on a single lane.

I need PCIEx4 2.0 minimum 

How much for the supermicro?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

> How much for the supermicro?



Don't have any idea. Saw that in tom's hardware, looked good, so posted it here..


----------

